# Selling my 2 gig Tivo Bolt



## bob3iii (Jan 20, 2016)

Bought it last January after not liking the boxes from Time Warner. Hated the usb box to get all channels using the Bolt. After the merger with Charter started I've begun getting more slow response from the usb converter. 
Selling 2gig Tivo Bolt. Still has about 5 months on the original Tivo subscription.
I'm also including 2 mini's with one having the rf dongle.
Also I'm throwing in the Tivo remote with the sliding keyboard. I'm willing to part for $300 or best offer. I accept Paypal, only.

Moving back to Dish with the Hopper 3 and 16 tuners!


----------



## Caryn (Sep 10, 2016)

bob3iii said:


> Bought it last January after not liking the boxes from Time Warner. Hated the usb box to get all channels using the Bolt. After the merger with Charter started I've begun getting more slow response from the usb converter.
> Selling 2gig Tivo Bolt. Still has about 5 months on the original Tivo subscription.
> I'm also including 2 mini's with one having the rf dongle.
> Also I'm throwing in the Tivo remote with the sliding keyboard. I'm willing to part for $300 or best offer. I accept Paypal, only.
> ...


I'm somewhat TiVo illiterate. That is the new or old Bolt?

DOES TiVo allow service transfer?

Do you have manuals?

How fast can you ship to 60194?


----------



## davpel (Sep 10, 2016)

Is the Bolt still for sale? I'm very interested. 

David


----------



## Caryn (Sep 10, 2016)

Did you receive my PayPal and full name?


----------



## darin2 (Sep 12, 2016)

did it sell?


----------



## Caryn (Sep 10, 2016)

I bought it but seems this webpage is messed up. I'm lost in here. 

PayPal paid but I could never get in touch with the seller.

I HOPE I've not been scammed.

I TRIED to contact a moderator but got no response.

I'm not so thrilled about getting a TiVo now.


----------



## Caryn (Sep 10, 2016)

darin2 said:


> did it sell?


I bought it but never was able to get in touch with the seller again.

I'm calling PayPal to get back the money they sent to him.

I can't even get in touch with a forum moderator.

If the item actually exists, I have not received tracking information or ANYTHING.

I'm not exactly thrilled.

After calling PayPal (I'm on hold right now) to reverse payment, I'm going to call TiVo and then my supervisor at Dish (I'm a contract seller for Dish and NO, they don't give me discounts...I just sell and coordinate installations.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Caryn said:


> I bought it but never was able to get in touch with the seller again.
> 
> I'm calling PayPal to get back the money they sent to him.
> 
> ...


You'd be much safer if buying on here to deal with someone that has a higher post count and you can see a history of real discussion contribution over a long period of time. I'd be very suspicious of someone with a handful of posts trying to sell something, and would look for other ways to verify them.


----------

